# Mcguffey Readers - free kindle downloads



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I don't know if these have been posted before, but I ran across them the other day and wanted to share them just in case anyone was interested. They currently have all the readers for free download for Kindle. 

First reader
http://www.amazon.com/McGuffeys-Ecl...ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1329344663&sr=8-3

Second reader
http://www.amazon.com/McGuffeys-Sec...U/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Third reader
http://www.amazon.com/McGuffeys-Thi...Y/ref=pd_sim_kstore_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Fourth reader
http://www.amazon.com/McGuffeys-Fou...G/ref=pd_sim_kstore_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Fifth reader
http://www.amazon.com/McGuffeys-Fif...C/ref=pd_sim_kstore_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Sixth reader
http://www.amazon.com/McGuffeys-Six...I/ref=pd_sim_kstore_6?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Here is the McGuffey's Spelling book that is used along with the readers. It is also a free kindle download. 

Spelling book
http://www.amazon.com/McGuffeys-Ecl...6/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

